# Self-Inflating Sleep Mat Recommendations?



## Papa Smurf (Dec 14, 2001)

Can anyone recommend a decent self-inflating sleep pad for a large individual? I just purchased a ThermaRest Base Camp model (1.75 inches thick) and tried it out last night. I found it slightly less uncomfortable than sleeping on the ground but I attribute that to my intimate relationship with gravity (244 lbs, 6'1'').

I'm thinking about exchanging it for the ThermaRest Luxury model which is 2.5 inches thick but costs $150.00. The extra thickness may do the trick but I'm not excited about the price.

I'm also looking at a Coleman self-inflating model for $46.95.

As I am just beginning what will be several years of Cub Scout campouts with my son, any advice that will contribute to a good night's sleep is most appreciated.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

A lot depends on what your going to do. If you don't have to worry about packing it any distances, go with thick, but thick is heavy. If your plans are to backpack with it, stay light. 

You can also over inflate them. I use a thermarest light model and properly inflated, I sleep very well. It's holding 258 lbs at 6'2".

I pack with mine. It weighs 1.5 pounds. My sleeping bag is just a hair under three pounds and my tent is right at 5 lbs.


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

I own the coleman model you are looking at, and it works fine. Calbelas sells some that are also made quite well.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Keep the ThemaRest for backbacking trips you eventually take with your kids if they stay in the scouts. Buy a nice cot and put the thermarest on top of it for the basecamping you will likely do first. You will sleep like a baby.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks for the tips. Today, while my wife was buying school shoes for the kids, I wandered into Gander Mountain next door and found this:

http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=400971&pdesc=Guide_Series_Kodiak_4_Sleeping_Pad&cname=Air-Beds-Pads&aID=505B4&merchID=4006&r=view

I just tried it on my living room floor and it feels great. The true test will be on an actual camping trip...


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

The Gander Mtn. Kodiak, aside from being a bit narrow (25"), is great. Never, ever bottomed out with it. 63.00 is a super buy.


----------

